# Just bought our first RV



## cwishert (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site and to the RV world.  I have been reading many post on this site and I really find it very informative and intersting.  I know I will get some razzing from some of you because I am one of those who jump in with both feet and then figure out what I am doing.  Well anyway we bought a 2006 Four Winds Class C Dutchmen Express 29' motorhome.  I was wondering about any opinions on the MH, the maker, any good or bad things about the vehicle.  

We have had it for two weeks and this weekend will be the first weekend we get to actually take it out to try it out.  We will be spending two nights at Lake Texana in Brackenridge Park.  So far we have had some heavy rain and wind and the vehicle is not leaking anywhere and everything is in perfect condition so I am really not expecting any severe problems.  We have tested everything we can at home, the potty, the radio, television, stove, refrigerator.  All is working well.

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## hutchings8 (Jun 11, 2008)

RE: Just bought our first RV

I was just in your shoes a few months ago.  I have no real advise except for this.  If you are married make sure you guys make a pact that no matter how much arguing you do the first few trips you will not get a divorce.  It took us a few trips to get organized and have a game plan for setting up and breaking down.  Now we have soooo much fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwishert (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Yes I'm married, 24 years last week.  I know that this first weekend will be a crazy one but I think we can handle it.  He has put up with all my craziness for this long, I think that we can overcome the trials and tribulations of RVing.  Like you said, we just need to get organized and figure everything out.  Once it gets old hand, we will have no problems.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Welcome to the forum.  Razzing...what razzing?  Welcome to the wonderful world of rving.  If you have not done this before, you're in for a real treat.  You'll meet the nicest people in the world.
  As far as opinions on your new toy...if you like it and are happy it doesn't matter what any of us think.  Go..enjoy and if you're organized in the first several trips...write a book.  Just keep a pad to make notes on with what you forgot, but remember, most of us carry more weight around (not just my middle) than needed.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Well I knew it would probably be good natured razzing, I am up for it.  I know that we will probably take a hundred things that we don't need but leave out the the things that are almost necessary.  Unfortunately we don't have a tow dolly just yet so we won't be taking the PT Cruiser (toad) with us yet.  Fortunately though we have family that lives like 3 miles from the lake so we would probably be able to handle anything that comes up.  I do make a lot of lists so I am sure with just a little practice we will be able to come and go with no effort.  I really like this forum because everyone seems so friendly (well mostly) and it seems like I already know some of you.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Carol...do have honey pack a tool box if you haven't already.  Duct tape.  Ohm meter if you have one.  Lots of money for fuel$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Carol, welcome.  I suggest you get a notebook (spiral) and start a log of your experiences, problems, fixes, folks ya meet, trips, etc.  Don't forget to take lots of pictures of your journeys.....makes for a good album.  Enjoy


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Welcome aboard Carol. The only advice I have is to have fun!!! And let us know how the fishing is. Just down hwy 59 from Ya.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Thanks for all the welcomes and the advice.  My husband is a mechanic so we don't go down to the corner without a tool box, jack, duct tape, and some sort of wire to tie things up if necessary.  Also he is a planner, he plans everything down to the minute almost.  I myself am more of the spontaneous type and think that things should just be easy. He has kept me in line for the most part.   I will take all your advice and keep good journals and hopefully our daughter will be the photographer.  She does like to take a lot of pictures but mostly of herself.  I will let you all know how the weekend turns out.  

Carol and John


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

hey carol ,, i like u'r husband ,, he plans like i do ,, i am also a mechanic ,, rv that is ,, but i plan and rethink stuff for months before we leave for a trip ,, i think of all the bad stuff that i have seen ,, u know ruining vacations ,, but have fun ,, and if have any probs ,, we might have some advice ,, if u can read betwwen or jokes    :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Well Jim, I might just have to write that book!  I hope that organization is our only problem.  So far we are getting everything together nicely.  My husband has found out that "all that storage" underneath is really not that much.  He is getting good a making things smaller.  I am finding out that the inside storage is enough but it does not make sense sometimes.  I want to put towels in the bathroom but guess what no room, got to put them in the bedroom.  I guess we will get it all situated some kind of way.  So far the only real problem I can see is our Miniature Schnauzer Zeus.  First of all where to put his crate, second of all when we get to the campsite how to keep him from killing himself trying to greet all the new people and other animals.  This will be a first for him also.  I think I might have to invest in some training if this weekend doesn't do well for him.  I hope I don't have to keep in  the crate for most of the time.  Do any of you all encounter animal owners who have problems with their pets?


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

We carry our springer and mini wienie dog.  Get one of those screw in the ground dilly's with a lite cable.  Our wienie dog learned to swim in the Guadelupe river last week.  You'll find allot of people have dogs...and cats.  Our dogs are very friendly.  Great fun watching our dogs chase a jack russell last wekk....they didn't have a chance, but they had fun.  Hint number next...get some disposable gloves for messing with the sewer hose.  Do you have experience here?  Remember Robin Williams in the rv vacation movie....it happens.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Jim, you reminded me of the time when we took our wiener dog to the lake and out on the boat. We all jumped in the lake (Sallyberetta had great fun commanding each one of us to, "go jump in the lake you nerd!")

The wiener whined on deck, so we lifted her down into the water. She had never been in water where her feet didn't touch! 

It was so funny watching her go from one to the other, because her back end kept trying to get there first!  :laugh: 

We had to take her out after a couple of minutes. We were almost drowning with laughter!  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey carol, welcome to the forum.  Try a writing down a list of things to do when you get to your destination and a list of things to do to get back on the road.  It works.  Without a list we forget to do something that is important like remove the chocks or remove the water regulator from the water connection before leaving.  Just little things.  It's surprising how many water regulators we've bought over the years.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Carol and John 

As far as what we think of your choice, Jim put it best. Go into this with a positive attitude and don't be concerned about what we think of your choice. While it isn't one of the highest priced available, you obviously know that already. Take good care of it and treat it nice and it should serve you well as your first RV. Most of us here have owned many different RVs over many years so we have probably made about any mistake that you can think of. The big thing is to take your time, and go step by step both when you set-up and again when you pack to leave. The last thing before you start the engine, walk slowly all around the RV, look under and over every part of it to be sure that nothing has been forgotten. 

And most important, have fun! This is a really great way to travel.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Put the antennae down...its amazing how many rigs you see going down the road with it up.  Thats okay till you get to the first tree.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

... and don't forget to check if your spouse is in the house!  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

You all are great!  I really appreciate all the input.  I can't wait to get going this afternoon.  Unfortunately I have to stay at WORK until 4:30.  I really hate that four letter word.  I will definitely be cautious and careful when leaving home, when trying to set up and when packing to go home.  Like I said before, my husband is one of the most obsessive compulsive people I know when it comes to things like this.  And Tex it won't be me having to check for him.  He might forget to check to see if I am in.  I am one of those who likes to stay until the very last second.  I don't want to miss out on any fun, and I hate to get back home to all the regular stuff.
We might just happen to forget the kids though on accident.  We will go back for them after a while


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Carol, I've got work today too.  I'm driving all the way down to the South Gate Entrance to Crater Lake Natl Park today.  The North Entrance is snowed in.  Darn that ol global warming.  I just hate it.  I'll post a couple of Pix's to my album tonight so y'all can see how much work it was.  I can't post pic's because my RAZR cell phone only takes Pix's.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Man I feel sorry for you have to do all that Work!  Can't wait to see the pictures.  I really need to get me one of those United States maps and start filling it in.  I could only put two states on it so  far though.  Maybe soon I will be able to add a few more. Probably won't be able to add  many since hubby only gets one week vacation a year and sometimes it takes longer than that just to get out of Texas.  After he decides that he doesn't need all that money though we will be good to go!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV



Time for an update! Ok, here's the link to the Visited Map web site where you can check off the states that you have visited in the great old USA.  

Click right chere!

Below you will see the first page. 







Click the state boxes, and set the boxes the way it shows.  Create and save the map somewhere on your computer (Desktop?) so you can find it in a minute. Then go to your RVUSA Control Panel (at the top of the page). Look on the right side where it says, "Upload Profile Image". Use the "Browse" button to locate the map that you saved a minute ago. Click "Go".

Hey, if it doesn't work the first time ... try try again!


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Thanks, don't know if it worked exactly but we will see.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Man I am learning about RVing and computers at the same time.  Don't know what I would do without you guys. :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

No new album pix's.  Took the pix's of Diamond Lake and Crater Lake today with my trusty cell phone, but no cell service to download to computer.  I'm out in the great wild forest's of Oregon.  Oregon has some of the best scenery in the U.S.  Too bad the politcal animals in the state are ninkinpoops.   :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Since I have never been able to get any real agreement about when you block out a state, I guess I'll just not use one.

Do mark each state that you have ever traveled through?

Or is it each state that you have visited or spent a night in?

Or perhaps each state that you have RVed in?

Maybe it should only be the states that this RV has been used in? for one night? just driving through?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

I block them out when I go there with my RV.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

You fulltimers are cheating. You've been to every state twice! Maybe we can find an animated map for you guys!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey that might work.  Actually I'm on my 4th, 5th or is it 6th trip around the U.S.  I can't remember.  Did I mention I retired when I was 51.  I can't remember.  Took in Crater Lake Natl Park this time to Oregon.  It's a BEAUTY.  Oregon is one of my top picks for the most scenic State, well it's next under UTAH.  Oregon has high desert, mountains and terrific Pacific Ocean.  It puts Maine to shame.  Just my opinion. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Well I don't care about any one's silly rules as to which states to mark.  I plan on marking the ones that I have been to.  I did leave out a couple because I will mark the ones I have been to with my husband.  Well guess I need to add Florida as we did land in the airport there and got on a boat.  I just want to fill mine up.  

Jim I guess I can start writing that book now.  We left for Lake Texana about 7:00 Friday night and the only thing that really happened was that my husband broke the handle to the glove compartment in the drivers area.  He did that before we ever left the house.  He said he will replace it today as he can get it under warranty through his shop.  The only thing I forgot to take was dish soap so we made do with liquid hand soap.  Everything else was smooth sailng.  On the way home the tv did slide out one time, guess it wasn't all the way locked in and one drawer slid open.  The kids had done all the putting away of items in the inside, guess I should have checked it all again prior to pulling out but no big deal.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Carol.  Remember the check list.  Wifey goes around after me with her list and makes sure I get it all right.   :laugh:  The State thing is all about WHAT you want to block.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Carol, here's the only "silly rule" I have about Visited States: Just because we drove through it, doesn't mean we get to color it in. We have to do something significant there besides buying a lottery ticket or playing in the casino.

Sallyberetta, is always wanting to cross a state boundary just to say she's been there or buy a poker chip at a casino so she can stick it on the frig. I had to go through 3 extra states on a trip from Iowa to Tennessee!   

I don't color that state in, because I don't want to encourage this wanton behavior on her part.  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Well about the lists, I left my note book at home on the table with all the lists, so I was trying to just remember everything.  Luckily it was just a drawer and the tv that slid a little bit.  Next time I will make a list to remind me not to leave my list on the table at home and I will also know to check all the drawers and anything else that may slide.  Believe me, I went through there and put everthing in something so there would not be any flying objects coming at me!  I guess I did not give that drawer an extra little push to make sure it was secure.  The TV I had nothing to do with because if it were just me there would not be a tv within 20 miles of my vacation site.  I guess I used that word "assume" when I did not check the tv to be sure it was in place.  You know what that means right,  If you assume something it makes and ass of u and me.  Never assume when it comes to your children.  Of course these are not small children mind you.  My son is 22 and my youngest daughter is 15 so I gave them a little credit.  Next time, nothing left to chance.  But other than that the only things I will definitely bring on my next adventure is some sort of thing to hold trash bags so we don't have them hanging off the rv, I know they make several different things to accomplish that, just have to get one. and dish soap.  maybe a step stool for the potty because my feet don't exactly touch the ground. Maybe too much info.  
Will probably leave the kids and the dog at home.  I love them all but I need a little time to myself.  Got to take the hubby though because I need a driver. :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Oh yeah and as far as stopping at a casino, I will count that because that is what I would go to another state for.  There is only one operating casino in Texas that I know of and I haven't been there yet but hopefully this summer we are going there.  I only go to Louisiana to go to the casinos.  I have also been to New Orleans to the zoo and the aquarium but I don't have any need to go back to New Orleans.  We actually bought the RV to be able to take my mother in law with us to the casino as she has a hard time getting in and out of our truck and so she would have more room for her legs to move around.  Well that is not the reason we bought it but it was a consideration when choosing the RV.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Carol, you and John and MiL or mother need to come on over to Biloxi MS and play in the casinos there. and if not do well come on over to Shorter Al. It's just a skip ,jump and a hop from TX :clown:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

I plan on getting to Biloxi one of these days, the only problem is that my husband only gets to take one week a year off so we have to make the most of it.  He used to be able to take a day here and a day there because he has "sick" days. One of the owners told him in January if he was taking a sick day he better bring back a doctors excuse.  After 20 years at the same dealership you would think they would at least give them a little slack.  Actually he has been a mechanic for 30 years and with the same dealership only it has been bought 3 or 4 times in the mean time.  Each new owner bought him also. So you could say he has been with the same dealership for 30+ years.  You would think they would have a little respect for that kind of loyalty.  But they don't,  they only give them one week a year and the basic holidays.  Any way you got me ramblin' about stuff that is not on the subject.  We will hopefully be able to get to several other states in the next few years.  I need to find ways to not go through some of the bigger cities though because I have anxiety issues sometimes and I would rather drive an extra hundred miles than to go through some of those cities Houston being one of them.  I have learned to take a little nap through Houston on the way there but now with the RV I don't know if I will be able to relax that much until we have had more time in it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

They used to talk about a "casino" on the Alabama-Coushatta reservation, but I was under the impression that they shut it down as being illegal. Or maybe they were just trying to.

They are not legal in Texas.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

I know they are not legal in Texas but there is one in Eagle Pass Texas called the Kikapoo Lucky Eagle Bingo Hall (I think that is the actual name of it).  I know one person who went there and said it was like Coushatta or some of the other Indian casino's.  I haven't been there yet but plan on driving over in August.  I read that the Kikapoo Indians are allowed to have it for some reason.
I know the one around Lufkin or Livingston was shut down only shortly after people learned about it because of some treaty that was passed in Texas.  I was just going to go there when they shut it down.  I hope that doesn't happen this time.  Of course it would be a shorter distance just to go to Louisiana but I have been there, I am ready for some new and exciting places.  The casino part just makes it better.  I have read that part of Texas is bad in places but I got a brochure from the Eagle Pass chamber of commerce and it seems to be nice.  My friend that went there said that it was an o.k. little town.  Every one else has said to stay away from the border but other than that it was o.k.  If anyone has any advice on far West Texas give me some pointers.  I have been to Del Rio before but that is about it going that way.  We mostly stay in central to east texas and points south like padre island.  Next year we will be going to Las Vegas in our MH (hopefully) for our 25th Anniversary.  Can't wait for that.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Carol, if you get far enough West, check out the Big Bend Natl Park.  Great scenery.  Not much action and no big cities, but GREAT SIGHTS.  The first 18 mos we RV'ed in State/Federal Parks in the middle of nowhere.  Then I got lonesome for the excitement of the CITY and of course real RV hookups.  Now I can't afford the fuel to stay out in the middle of nowhere and commute for groceries.  We spent over $1200 in diesel fuel to get from Ohio to Oregon.  We still aren't to the RV park we are going to spend the month of July in.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

CASINO'S did somebody mention CASINO'S      :bleh:    :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Butch...I'm still thinking about the $4 hay.  Its going for $11 at the feed stores today.  Of course it'll cost $5/bale to come get it.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Let me know..We do round bales also.. Of course if we're not at the casino!


----------



## cwishert (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Yea Butch, I mentioned the casino.  I like to mention it as often as possible however my husband has a different idea sometimes.
So far we have only gotten to visit some of the ones in Louisiana, Isle of Capri, Delta Downs, Coushatta.  We have been up to Shreveport once and over to one south of Baton Rouge a few times.  I can't wait to get to Las Vegas next year.  Hopefully we will be checking out the one in Eagle Pass in August but I have been doing a little more research and I'm not totally convinced I want to go there.  Maybe we will stay in Concan and drive over one day instead of trying to stay closer to the casino.  Still doing research though.  Let me know of the good casino's you all have been to.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Well if y'all Texas types ever get out of that big ol State, try Terribles RV Resort/Casino in Pahrump, NV.  It was a PA park, don't know if it still is, but it is a 9 or 10 on a 1-10 rating system.  Of course you Texicans have to leave Texas to get there.  As a added incentive it's only about 60 miles from Las Vegas.  Well come to think of it, Laughlin, NV is a fun place to gamble and dry camp behind the Ramada Express or on the banks of the Colorado river at the Davis Dam RV camp across the river from Laughlin in Bullhead City, AZ.  I know it's hard to think about leaving Texas, but if you ever do, check Pahrump, Las Vegas, or Laughlin.  We plan to check them all out this fall after the temps fall off a wee might.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

DL, I know you were just funnin', but please don't call us "Texicans."  :disapprove:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Tex, will do.  I think the light just went off.  Sorry.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

There's only one problem Carol...you go to Vegas and nothing else will ever do.  Been to Reno, thought it was great, been to Tahoe and thought it was better, but my goodness, we went to Vegas about 15 years ago and try to go back at least once a year..  Nothing will or can compare.  We go thru Shreveport quite often on the way to Al and will stay at the Diamond Jack cg but usually don't even go to the barge aka casino.  There are more craps tables in any one Vegas casino than probably in the whole state of Louisiana.  Hope you get to Vegas real soon.  Thanks Tex....Texicans.  DL will be coming back thru here and we'll be awaitin.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Jim, I said sorry.  I'm getting quite feeble and early in the morning things aren't quite as clear as they should be.  It's early (8:30am) out here in the land of the "tree huggers".  Oh dang it, now I've just p*&$#*d off my hosts here in the GREAT Northwest.  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

I plan on getting out of this state for a visit as soon as possible.  Now that you have given me a couple of places to look into I will do my research on how to get there.  The only reason I thought about Far West Texas is because it is about the same amount of time to travel there as it is to get to some of our Louisiana destinations and that is about how far my husband's nerves are good for on any given day.  About 5 hours and then he needs to stop and relax for the rest of the day.  He is kinda wound up tight sometimes.  He is the strangest man I know, says he has no patience to sit and fish but can sit all day and watch drag racing.  When we are on the road though he is kinda nervous.  If we are going somewhere familiar he has very little problems but if it is new he gets excited and then we have some heated discussions and then we get where we are going and he acts like there was no problems.  I go through this every time we go anywhere almost.  I have to say the MH has changed him a little.  For the first time in years he actually said "I'm excited!"  And he has been telling me that I did a good job on getting him to agree to get the MH.  Friday night he was very calm and getting to the park was a piece of cake.  But we do spend a lot of time at Lake Texana, this is just the first time that we had a Motor Home of our own to go in.  So anyway in my rambling what I am trying to say is that I have to get good directions and map out our trips way in advance and he has to study them and I have to explain everything to him and then on the day we leave we go over it all again, and of course there is always road work or one of the roads is not exactly like mapquest shows it or something but it always works out.  Unfortunately I think the first opportunity we have to go in the MH again is not until August.  This month is almost over (he mudraces every other weekend).  In July my sister is coming from Florida to stay for 4th of July weekend and leaving the next monday.  then mudraces.  We have our vacation scheduled for the 1st week in August.  I don't know how far you can get and come back in a week but I plan to find out.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Wow, look at that!  Y'all get me started then I write a book. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Carol, check out a GPS.  They sorta work.  You have to know where you are going and not trust the "Lady in the SKY", but they do help.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Dang DL you took the thunder out of my sail, I was going to suggest that Carol get a good GPS, You know the one that you get out side of Texas. The one you get inside of Texas just get you going in circle around the state  :laugh:  :laugh:,you know that TEX and JIM want you spend all your money the great state of Texas  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:   . Jim we loved LV and Reno and we are looking into going back to Jackson hole to going skiing and snow mobiling. Dang I love being retired and enjoying the good life :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

O.K. just rub it in!  I can retire in about 11 or so years, until then it is one week or weekend at a time.  I will look into a GPS but that will be more confusing than it was trying to find the right RV.  Guess I better just start looking then when I find one that seems to do the right stuff I need for the price I can pay then I will jump on it.  Until then I will have to trust mapquest    As far as spending all my money in Texas actually I have been known to leave a lot of it in LA :laugh:   Less of it will go anywhere but to the bank now for a while though.  Got to rearrange the budget for a couple of years til I get my car paid off so I can pay off the MH faster.  Guess if I trim down going to the casino only two or three times a year instead of five or six, I should have it paid off real soon.  I already gave up Bingo two nights a week.  Now I'm down to one night a week at Bingo and if they don't have it that night I might have to go for up to two weeks :angry:  :disapprove:     I'm not talking about that big time casino Bingo, I'm just talking about the VFW, or American Legion Bingo here.  But that is the most excitement I get around here so I take it.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Carol. We spend a lot of time at the new Casino in Lake Charles. L'auberge Du Lac. We can get there in three hours. So we can just do a day trip if we want. 

   DL, I hear Laughlin has a River Walk along the Casinos.  How would you rate it? Does Davis Dam have full hookups?


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

hey Butch Laughlin is a beautiful place to go. Harrah Casino is where we go, took to a jet boat ride down to Havasu and saw London Bridge got the history on it. I loved the ride . Also where is Lake Charles?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Butch, the River is great in Laughlin.  The river walk is nothing like the one in San Antonio.  It just connects the Casinos along the river, but the Colorado River is really pretty there.  It's one of our favorite places to visit.  Don't go in the summer.  It's over a hundred degrees there.  It stays about 10 to 20 degrees warmer than Las Vegas.  Much lower in elevation.

The Davis Dam RV park does have full hookups, but as I remember they are not as close to the river as the dry camping area.  Also, there are decent RV Parks in Bullhead City or at the Riverside Casino.  We just like to dry camp when we stay there for a couple of days.  If you stay longer you would want full-hookups.

We usually stay at Laughlin, Las Vegas and Pahrump in one visit.  Laughlin is about 95 miles South of Vegas and Pahrump is about 60 miles from Vegas.  We usually go in late Oct after the temps go down.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV



We once left Vegas for a Laughlin day trip. I had on shorts...well it was hot in Vegas. Stopped about half way for a stretch and the temp had dropped about 30 degrees. Got to Laughlin and found warmth again. I can't remember which casino but it was the best brunch I've ever eaten. Craps tables were not friendly to Jim on that trip.


----------



## LThomas (Jun 17, 2008)

RE: Just bought our first RV

I just bought my first RV.  It is a 1972 Jayco.  It is almost 14 ft long and self-contained.  I need to do a few things to it before I take it out on the road for the first time.  I also need to purchase a battery.  I have no idea what I am doing.  I will be towing it with a 2003 Chevy Venture and will be getting the hitch and wiring installed on Friday so I can tow it home.  Any suggestions you offer will be greatly appreciated.

Lori


----------



## cwishert (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Welcome to the forum Lori.  I really don't have any words of wisdom for you but the people on this site are great.  I am sure they will be full of information.  Have fun!  Our first trip was the greatest!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 17, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Hollis, It's in Louisiana. You blew thru there about 80 mph on you way to Biloxi   Should of stopped   

  Thanks for the tip on Laughlin.... Your now forgiven DL 

   Welcome aboard Lori,  Ask away, the experts will be on shortly...


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 18, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Hey Lori, welcome to the forum.  You will need a Deep Cycle Marine/RV battery for your RV.  If you want cheap, you can get one at Wal-Mart, Sam's Club or Costco for somewhere around $60 to $70 depending on what size you need.  Most places want your old battery in trade.  They recondition/recycle them.

You will need a white water hose, a water regulator, and possibly a water filter.  Your best bet would to purchase those items from Camping World  if you have  one or a good RV parts dept.  Get a Marshal brass water regulator, a water hose that has a flanged female connector and a water filter that is orange on both ends.  The hose, regulators, and filter sold at Wal-Mart aren't very good.  You will probably need some power cord adaptors that you can buy at Wal-Mart.  Not sure if a "72" Jayco has a 20 amp or 30 amp power cord.   you will also need a sewer hose.  I use two 10 foot and one  5 foot section so I can reach most sewer connections.  Last but not least get a box of 50 disposable gloves for connecting/disconnecting your sewer hose from the campground sewer connection.  That's just a starter list.  Everyone will have more to add or give you their idea of what's best.  We all have our own opinions.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 22, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

I was trying to put pictures in  an album but my daughters camera makes the pictures too big.  I am trying to get them small enough to be able to put them in an album but it will take a while.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

What can I say but "Life is AWESOME"!!!!!!!!!!!!  It could not be better.  The beach was awesome!  I caught fish right and left!  Man I wish I could make money just sitting on the beach.  Wish you could have all been there!  I did not take pictures this time but I will need a video camera next tme we go to Magnolia beach.  The dolphins came in and they were beautiful.  The weather was perfect.  We saw rain but it went right around us.

I can't wait until I can do this full time.    :kiss:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Re: Just bought our first RV

Carol ,, u sound like i do about the beach ,, i tried to park my MH right on the beach ,, but it kinda got stuck in the sand ,,, i'm just kidding about this ,, i also love the beach ,, and as u said ,, if there was away to make a living being a beach bum ,, i would be first inline ,, but i could if i wanted to ,, since i own my own business ,, i could just hang out at the beach at let my guy's do the work ,, but that's not me ,, i don't ask any of them to do somethingy i wouldn't do ,, i am a working boss type ,, as is Ken ,, with GTS ,, but glad u enjoyed u'r trip ,, and yes the beach is awesome ,,, bty ck out my albums ,, this was of my may trip to MB ,, if u have not already    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

